# I'm Nellie and I saved a fawn today!



## Cindy Lou (May 11, 2008)

My name is Nellie and I saved a fawn today! Here's my mom to tell you all about it.

Our Golden Retriever pup, Nellie, is the best replacement for our wise old Bear that we could have ever hoped for. (Bear passed away two days ago. He was our 11 yr old Golden mix) Nellie's name should probably be Lassie. This morning she was outside barking at our window relentlessly. I went outside to see what the fuss was about. She was bouncing and barking towards the creek bed in our pasture. I heard a horrific scream, like a baby goat in distress. Having raised goats, the sound was very familiar. I heard it again and again. So me in my robe, hollered for Lou, my husband, to come out there with me. Of course he grabbed the rifle, which I knew I should have with me before embarking on a trek to an unknown circumstance. As I approached the trees that lined the creek bed, our neighbor's yellow Lab ran out of the bushes. I hollered for him to "git" and peeked down into the creek area. There was another dog dragging a tiny fawn by it's leg. Nellie helped me chase him away. Lou went down and picked it up and carried it back to the house. It's now at the deer and wildlife rescue place. 

Nellie is the smartest 6 1/2 month old puppy I have ever known. We've only had her about a month. I think Bear knew he could rest in peace with Nellie watching over our place. He was right.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WAY TO GO NELLIE!!!(you too for taking the fawn to a wildlife rescue) I'm so sorry to hear about Bear~sounds as if he is still watching out over you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good job, Nellie! What a good girl to help that little fawn. Bear (and Lassie) must be very proud of you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

First: Welcome to the forum :wavey: :wave:

Second: I am very sorry for your loss of Bear . He sounds like he was a wonderful dog.

Third: Way-to-go Nellie :appl: !!!!! Somebody on the lab forum mentioned that a neighbors' dogs that caught and killed a fawn and was eating it on the porch when the owner came home . 

If that is Nellie in your avatar, she is beautiful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nellie is a wonder dog!!!! 

So sorry to hear about the loss of your Bear.

Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Whoa Nellie!!! What a smart and alert girl. I hope they name the Fawn Nellie if it's a girl. You should be very proud of yourself. I bet Bear is smiling with approval from the Bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great thing you and Nellie did! Good work Nellie!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow Nellie! What a little hero you are! Great job, that poor little fawn


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

oops, double post


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
Your Bear was probably leading Nellie the whole way to alert you and to save that fawn. She sounds like an amazing girl and Bear is watching above knowing he left you in good hands. If that is her in your avatar she is beautiful. Would love to see pictures of her and Bear.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Job Nellie, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Way to go Nellie! And mom and dad for taking the fawn to the wildlife rescue. I'm sure Bear would be very proud.


----------



## Cindy Lou (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for your warm welcome and condolences. Yes, Nellie is my avatar. 

I was so sad at Bear's passing but ever since that day, I've noticed that Nellie has filled his shoes completely. I didn't expect it at all. He was GR and shepherd mix. His mom was a beautiful Golden that got nailed by the purebred German Shepherd next door. OOPS. Turned out to be a great dog. Here is Bear's pic:








Here's Nellie:


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Bear was absolutely gorgeous! I am so sorry about your loss. It's never easy... 

Nellie sounds like one amazing pup! I love that picture of Nellie checking out the horse.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh gosh... what a fantastic story!!! I love that the fawn was saved!!! Both your babies sound like perfect little companions (sorry about your loss of Bear). They are both beautiful!!!!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Bear was a handsome lad. Gorgeous pic you have of him there.

And well done Nellie. That was a beautiful story, brought a tear to my eye (and I don't cry easily). She is a beautiful little girl. Glad the fawn made it too.

Well done to you all and great pics.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful story! I'm so sorry you lost Bear, but he opened your heart to continue the love. Nellie, is priceless...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is like a Walt Disney day for you. Congratulations to your noble pup, Nellie. Bear is probably so proud.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome job, Nellie. She's a real sweetie.

I'm wondering if you should let your neighbor know that his dogs are out hunting and killing.

It sounds like you live in a fairly remote area, but still, most dogs don't hunt and kill in the woods...not big stuff anyway. I'd be worried about foals, calves, children, etc.


----------



## Cindy Lou (May 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 

Penny's Mom,
One of the dogs is a yellow Lab and he is our neighbor's dog. The dog is very good around people but when dogs get together with other dogs, a pack mentality takes over. Especially with larger breeds. You'd be shocked at what your GR's would do under certain circumstances. We are constantly on Nellie to stop chasing our chickens and Guineas. When Bear was a young dog he killed a few chickens before he understood what he was doing was wrong. Our Rot brought home a beaver one day and had holes in his face to prove there was definitely a fight. He is now fenced in. It's natural for dogs to kill wild animals, it's up to us to make sure they don't have the opportunity to do so. We will definitely tell our neighbor what happened. He has 35 Acres and his dog should not be allowed to run free on our land. We keep our dogs on our property and I wish others would too! I just have to be careful not to start a neighbor war. We only have one close neighbor and that's him. He's a half a mile away and in all other respects has been a very good neighbor.

A few years ago, a bunch of farmers hunted down and killed a pack of dogs that started to run free and were killing calves and chickens. They don't take kindly to nuisance dogs. I hope his dog learns to stay home! I would hate for a pet to be on the wrong end of an angry farmer's shotgun.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. I am so, so sorry about your losing Bear.... he undoubtedly taught his baby sister well. RIP sweet Bear... I wish we would have gotten to know you !!!! And Nellie.... you're a HERO!!!! Make sure your Mom & Dad give you some special treats. Welcome, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a great eneding! What a great PUP!! Good job, Nellie... I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Bear! I am sure he is one Happy Pup looking down at you and Nellie!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

That is awesome! Way to go Nellie!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go Nellie, you've got a smart little girl there.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow what wonderful instincs to help and not hurt! You get a gold-star for the day Nellie!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Good job Nellie!!!!!


----------



## Cindy Lou (May 11, 2008)

I almost forgot to post a pic of the fawn!


----------



## Cindy Lou (May 11, 2008)

My heart is breaking. The doe is looking for her fawn! She is standing in the field looking for it. We couldn't put it back because the dogs would have gotten it. That poor mama.  

We spoke with the neighbor this morning and he said his fence had a hole in it and his dog got out. He feels bad and is going to make sure his fence is mended soon. In the meantime his dog is now missing.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaaw, that fawn is too gorgeous. Sad to hear that her momma is looking for her. Shame, but the fawn is in the best place now. Hopefully her momma will be able to have another fawn, and keep it away from those dogs.

Hope your neighbour finds his dog before the farmers do. It must be hard to stop them when they're digging their way out.

Thanks for the update pic of the little fawn. Hope his/her mom feels better soon. :crossfing


----------

